# mise à jour de l'IOS sur IPAD



## gfrancony (18 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
comment mettre à jour l'IOS de mon ipad 2 sans passer par itunes?
Mon Iphone se met à jour par le wifi sans passer par itunes.
Possible?
Merci de votre aide.
Gilles


----------



## Larme (18 Novembre 2013)

Quelle est la versions iOS de ton iPad ?
Si j'ai bonne mémoire, les mises à jours OTA (Over The Air) pour iOS sont disponibles à partir d'iOS 5.
Il suffit alors d'aller dans _Réglages.app/Général/Mises à jour_.


----------



## rgi (18 Novembre 2013)

ton ipad 2 est jailbreaké ou pas ? 

si "non", larme t'a donné la marche à suivre.

Si "oui (jailbreak)",  les majs system sont désactivées via le jailbreak evad3rs par exemple.


----------



## gfrancony (18 Novembre 2013)

Merci les gars, mais c'est bien ce que je fais. Ca marche sur mon iphone, mais pas sur mon ipad que j'ai acheté d'occasion, je dois passer par itunes obligatoirement.
La précédente MAJ IOS 7.0.3 j'ai dû passer par itunes, et idem pour la 7.0.4.
je ne sais pas si il est jailbreaké. Si c'est le cas, que faire?


----------



## rgi (19 Novembre 2013)

si il est jailbreaker il te faut uniquement utiliser itunes pour faire la maj.

Tu n'a pas une icone cydia ?


----------



## gfrancony (19 Novembre 2013)

non pas d'app cydia.
Alors comment faire pour mettre à jour l'IOS sans passer par itunes?
Possible comme sur un iphone?


----------



## rgi (19 Novembre 2013)

désactive le wifi et va dans _Réglages.app/Général/Mises à jour

la il te diras que tu n'a pas de connection blablabla alors quitte le menu reglages puis ferme le via le gestionnaire d'application et ensuite active ton wifi et regarde dans __Réglages.app/Général/Mises à jour si la maj t'es proposé ou pas 
_


----------



## gfrancony (20 Novembre 2013)

slt RGI,
Je suis arrivé à mettre à jour les 2 derniers OS par itunes, mais impossible par "mise à jour",
Mon wifi marche nickel.
Je pose la question pour les prochains OS, car par itunes j'ai galèré, les serveurs semblaient débordés, je mis suis repris en plusieurs fois.
Je pense qu'il y a un beug dans l'air avec le ipad.
Pour info, pour mon iPhone, mise à jour wifi, sans soucis.


----------

